# Where to buy Threadfin Rainbowfish?



## DUHK (Aug 6, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can buy some nice threadfin rainbowfish, spotted blue eyed rainbowfish, or forktail? Any online breeders?

Thanks!


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

The really good rainbow breeders are very sporatic at offering Pseudomigul species. Gary Lange has excellent strains- I dunno his contact info but he should be pretty easy to look up. Otherwise, you can try aquabid.com but if it's a seller that has a lot of auctions, they aren't breeding and you'd be better off buying from a LFS. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## DUHK (Aug 6, 2009)

Is he here on this forum? I tried to google him up, but couldn't find him. I would really like to purchase some from him. Have you bought from him before?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

He's not on here. I'm on my way out the door but I'll try to see if I can find his info,. I may have spelled his name wrong. I have bought from him- he collects fish himself. I doubt he has threadfins but I saw your other post and he may have other pseudomugil species.


----------



## DUHK (Aug 6, 2009)

Ah, thanks. I also have another question that may be off topic, but is there a certain ratio you have to have these fish in like males to females or a certain number you have to have in a group? (Example: Cories are kept in groups of 6+)?

I want to stock my 20 gallon tank up with just the Threadfins, the Gertrudaes, and possibly some cories. Do you know how I could stock it up?

Thanks!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm at 1:3 males to females, I'd say thats a good place to start.

The hard part is finding females. Often you only see males for sale unless you get them from a hobbyist/breeder.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I agree with TAB. 1:3 is good for both species of r'bow. 6 of each would be good.

Then you can do 5 cories or so. a little stocked but with regualar water changes and being planted it should be fine. 

BTW I'm Pming you with Gary's e-mail.


----------

